# Milling on a South Bend 9" Model C



## tommymotto (Feb 4, 2015)

A question for the gurus of the mighty South Bend:

Can you successfully mill  on a South Bend 9" Model C? It is for smallish parts for a 5" Gauge Steam Locomotive (Boxhill terrier).

Or am I better saving my pennies for a proper small milling machine?

Advice most welcome and on any suitable milling vice attachments for the Lathe if it is deemed suitable.

Many thanks in advance.

Regards
Tom


----------



## Mark_f (Feb 4, 2015)

tommymotto said:


> A question for the gurus of the mighty South Bend:
> 
> Can you successfully mill  on a South Bend 9" Model C? It is for smallish parts for a 5" Gauge Steam Locomotive (Boxhill terrier).
> 
> ...



Yes , you can if you do it properly. I made a milling table for my south bend 9 inch and it works fine. I would not use one of those adjustable upright fixtures you see, unless it is small and LIGHT milling. they work for small light stuff. 

There is a thread about the table I built in here somewhere i think , but I can send you the info or re-post the photos if you like.

The table I made is simple and replaces the compound. it is sturdy. You put the end mill in the chuck. ( i have the large drill chuck that screws on the lathe spindle and use that. You mount the part to the table and clamp it down with mill hold down clamps. I block or shim the part to height before clamping and feed the cross slide to cut.

If you have a lot of milling, you probably should buy a milling machine. I used my lathe many times until I got my mill.


EDIT: I used the lathe to  make the milling table )


----------



## Hutch (Feb 4, 2015)

tommymotto said:


> A question for the gurus of the mighty South Bend:
> 
> Can you successfully mill  on a South Bend 9" Model C? It is for smallish parts for a 5" Gauge Steam Locomotive (Boxhill terrier).
> 
> ...


 

Take a look at my video.

Hutch


----------



## tommymotto (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the responses.

@ Hutch: sorry for being dense but where do I find the link for the video? I'm still finding my around the forum.

Regards
Tom


----------



## wlburton (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm having a similar problem finding the thread about the milling table build.  I'd like to see that and Hutch's video if anyone can help.

Bill


----------



## great white (Feb 4, 2015)

I assume this is hutch's video:

[video=youtube;AzeZhzmJai4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzeZhzmJai4&amp;amp;index=1&amp;amp;list=UUlR70LjN  VG5SodSf%20KaM8IPA[/video]


----------



## tommymotto (Feb 4, 2015)

Nice one tanks.

@ Mark_F if you have some pictures of your custom built one that would be cool, as that might be an interesting project; as I m not sure the cheap small milling machines will be man enough.


----------



## great white (Feb 4, 2015)

This might be the thread mark f is talking about:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/24936-Milling-atachment-for-lathe?p=220034#post220034


----------



## Mark_f (Feb 4, 2015)

great white said:


> This might be the thread mark f is talking about:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/24936-Milling-atachment-for-lathe?p=220034#post220034




Yep, that's it


----------



## JR49 (Feb 4, 2015)

Mark_ F , I just checked out that link showing your milling table , but do not understand how it attaches to the cross slide. I assume that round part is what attaches it. Please explain further. Thanks for all the great projects you show us, JR49


----------



## Mark_f (Feb 4, 2015)

JR49 said:


> Mark_ F , I just checked out that link showing your milling table , but do not understand how it attaches to the cross slide. I assume that round part is what attaches it. Please explain further. Thanks for all the great projects you show us, JR49




You remove the compound and that "plug" goes in the hole in the table from the top and fits where the compound was. it is extremely sturdy. most of the south bends have a tapped hole in the cross slide ( under the compound). that is what the odd hole is for. a set screw goes in that hole and screws into the cross slide so the table can't turn. THIS IS IMPORTANT. If you make a hole in a angle plate for the same type mounting, you can mount your compound with a SMALL vise for vertical milling.

I hope this helps. with this explanation and studying the photos, the light should come on, if not let me know. we'll work at it till you get it.

EDIT: When I built my steady rest, I used this table to bore the 7/8" holes because my mill was not big enough to hold it. I also bored the holes with my conversion hickey to make the 4 jaw chuck into a boring head. ( There is a thread about that too someplace here.  I have trouble finding them and haven't figured out how to put the link in a post yet either))


----------



## JR49 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Mark, your explanation did make the "light come on" (on some days it seems like that light is on a dimmer switch). One last question please, are all those holes in the plate tapped, and if not, how do you attach the work?  Thanks again, JR49


----------



## Mark_f (Feb 5, 2015)

JR49 said:


> Thanks Mark, your explanation did make the "light come on" (on some days it seems like that light is on a dimmer switch). One last question please, are all those holes in the plate tapped, and if not, how do you attach the work?  Thanks again, JR49




Yes , hey are all tapped to use my mill hold down set. The one odd hole is 5/16" and not tapped. that is the hole for the safety to keep the table from turning.


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 5, 2015)

I have milled for years on my SB 10K. I learned to use what i had and made for what i needed. The only difference between milling on my 10K versus my horizontal mill it has no adjustment for up and down. So i learned how to make fixtures that bolt to my cross slide to hold the parts. I also have a custom made tool block that will hold many parts and i just shim it up for centerline. It works well i just need to think a little on what needs done and how to hold it. Made an album with some of my projects and fixtures. I have a #3 MT end mill holder and an ER-40 collet chuck which will hold many more end mills...Bob
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/album.php?albumid=347


----------



## great white (Feb 5, 2015)

aametalmaster said:


> I have milled for years on my SB 10K. I learned to use what i had and made for what i needed. The only difference between milling on my 10K versus my horizontal mill it no adjustment for up and down. So i learned how to make fixtures that bolt to my cross slide to hold the parts. I also have a custom made tool block that will hold many parts and i just shim it up for centerline. It works well i just need to think a little on what needs done and how to hold it. Made an album with some of my projects and fixtures. I have a #3 MT end mill holder and an ER-40 collet chuck which will hold many more end mills...Bob
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/album.php?albumid=347



Thanks for that gallery. 

Gave a noob like myself lots of ideas and options.

:thumbzup:


----------



## tommymotto (Feb 6, 2015)

I agree, thanks for the feedback it is very helpful.


----------

